
The Anatomy of an AWS Key Leak to a Public Code Repository - maishsk
https://technodrone.blogspot.com/2019/03/the-anatomy-of-aws-key-leak-to-public.html
======
disconnection
That is a scarily fast time for someone to try to exploit it.

